# 2016 M3 ED Trip Report



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Duplicate!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello there, how big is the ferry from Samso Island to mainland ?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is the video of the exhaust on takeoff I tried to upload.
https://youtu.be/guowbBjn0vI


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Pretty decent size. It carries semi trailers and buses as well as many cars. The one from Rostock to Gedser is at least twice as big though.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Congrats! Gorgeous car! :thumbup:

:drive:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

We left Samso Island yesterday and headed to Copenhagen. Took a canal tour and went to the Tivoli for the night. Another late night with it not getting dark until after 11PM. 
We left Denmark and took the ferry across to Rostock which was planned to give us a head start to tomorrow's run down to the Czech Republic and Karlovy Vary for a couple of days.
Looks like I may have delayed my re-delivery with a minor scrape to the lower bumper on a sneaky Kerb today - so annoyed!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Today was a long run from Rostock to Karlovy Vary in the Czech Republic with some very nice autobahn sections. 
We slipped past the 1200 miles today so looking forward to stretching its legs a little. 
Karlovy Vary is a beautiful town. We were very impressed and our 1st Airbnb is excellent. Great location and very nice host. It is a 1 bedroom with a kitchen and bathroom. There were a few stairs to drag our bags up but we were expecting g that. It is a great old building and we were welcomed with cold beers and fresh bread and cheese with some salami. Very nice. Some pictures attached. Tomorrow we will get in some hiking and some thermal spa treatment. 







can see the car parked at the end of the street from our window







the street we had to negotiate to drop off the luggage 







the scratch


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Doh on the scratch! Do they automatically repair that kind of stuff for you on re delivery or do you have to pay for it?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> Doh on the scratch! Do they automatically repair that kind of stuff for you on re delivery or do you have to pay for it?


Its supposed to be automatic at the port


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Its supposed to be automatic at the port


Yes, the VPC will take care of any damages that occur during your ED adventure. As you said it might delay your redelivery but you will never know it was scratched as the work at the VPC is first class. Congrats on your car. It is a beauty! Be safe.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

:hi: Bud ,

Don't worry about the scratch. VPC will take care of it like no others. I'm like you and will be using Airbnb quite a bit on upcoming trip. Frankly ,I'm a little nervous.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> We
> Watch out for the old ladies. They are the worst at pulling out to pass at 60 or 70 miles per hour in front of a car doing 125. I can vouch for the standard brakes on the M3!
> View attachment 567115
> View attachment 567116
> ...


Gorgeous. But the real question, will my ride remain on your computer? Remember which M took care of you until now


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> Nice. It is difficult to give an opinion on any seat when you have just sat in it for 9 hours - any seat leaves yoga. Little stiff then
> The only thing I don't like about Ben is I feel that the bolsters at front of the seat could be a little wider. Don't miss the lumbar at all. Also I wonder if they could be wider. I have smother side bolsters set out as far as possible and it is fine for me but not sure how a really big guy would go.
> When I jump back in after a beak my immediate reaction is - wow these seats feel great.
> My wife and son love be 'tickle holes'
> ...


I love the hud. The 3d hud, in a city is like the intro to game of thrones


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to see the scratch. My local dealer scratched mine, but they willfix it this weekend


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

///M-Furby said:


> Gorgeous. But the real question, will my ride remain on your computer? Remember which M took care of you until now


It's still there but has taken a bit of a back seat


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Thought I would put up some photos of the day at Karlovy Vary as I hand at the Castle Spa waiting for a massage. So far haven't been all that impressed with castle spa - will see how the massage is. 
Today we got up and took off on the cable car up to the top of the hill for the lookout. Had a walk around and some lunch and then a big hike back down. Very nice. Karlovy Vary is a nice town for walking around in and we have been lucky with the weather edit the whole trip. Tomorrow it is off to Nuremberg where we will hang for 3 nights before making our way back to Munich, the 1200 mile service and the factory tour.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Today we took a short 2 hour hop back into Deutschland to Nuremburg. Back into a few nice open runs which we tottered along at about 110 MPH - loping along. Amazing how many people know and love the M3 once back in its homeland. Many thumbs up and hands to the ear - let me hear it roar 
Visited the Documentation center which I thought was amazing -trying to keep a 10 year olds attention was interesting 
We are staying at another little Airbnb south of Nuremberg in Roth. Very nice little place. 
We have had amazing luck with the weather all through the trip. I had some decent rain on the way to Copenhagen but we have seen so much sun with 82 in Nuremburg today - no A/C . The rain seems to follow us - as we leave a city or place it starts raining on our way out - hope I haven't jinxed it saying this 
We ate at a cool little local pub tonight - the Shiitzenhaus - lots of giggles from the 10 year old! They were great - didn't even ask for beers and they turned up at the table along with complimentary ouzo shots 10 minutes later!
Locals were crawling all over the car and urging me to make sound - I obliged with 1st and 2nd to 7,000! 
Here's a couple of photos and her parking spot as well  







The Airbnb in Nuremburg 































After a nice little wash - covered in bugs - and off to sleep


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Today we went to a friends family Brewery - Loscher Brauerei in Munchsteinach about an hour north of Nurnberg. Was a great visit with some good people and sampled some of the product. They are the manufacturers of a product called Club-Mate if anyone has heard of it - exported to 12 countries including the US - New York and California. 













He has a great little tractor collection too which was nice to see - attached is a photo of their first tractor - a Porsche from around 1953 I think. 








We then went and toured the Ald Stadt of Nurnberg which was fun and very interesting and included the toy museum - lots of interesting toy history in Nurnberg. The weather has been in the high 80's and low 90's and sunny sunny today!
They had a street and square and a church named after our son - JakobStrasse, JakobPlatz and St Jakob


























Tomorrow is back to Munich for the 1200 mile service - we are at 1500 miles now - , factory tour and museum. We will also go back and visit the premium lounge and have a look around the Welt before heading to spend the weekend with some friends near Munich and then off to Italy next week.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

You're hitting some awesome sites. We loved Roskilde and all the Viking stuff and Nuremburg is an under-appreciated little gem. Copenhagen ain't bad either.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> You're hitting some awesome sites. We loved Roskilde and all the Viking stuff and Nuremburg is an under-appreciated little gem. Copenhagen ain't bad either.


Absolutely - loved Roskilde and was really surprised at Nuremberg too. If anyone can get out to Samso island they must. Is amazing and the potatoes alone are worth a mention. So buttery and soft - in the jackets. Never believed potatoes could taste so good and I am a fan of potatoes.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm really sorry. I just turned on the race on my TV and that very second Seb's tire disintegrated.


Yes that was a shame. I actually thought Hamilton would be the one to do that. He was pushing the tires - I think waiting for the rain to set in as it started spitting.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Well. Drop off is done. Boo boo. 3,555 Miles and 25 days. I only did 10,000 miles per year on he lease but given I work away 6 months I think it should be fine. I only did 6,000 miles or so on my Mini in 16 months. Dropped it off with a little under ¼ tank. 
They Noted the lower bumper scratches and a minor luggage scratch on the top of the rear bumper. 
I'll add more posts re the F1 and other stuff I remember.


----------



## subwayaz (Jun 19, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase and really cool trip. Lifetime memory:thumbup:


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats, that' s a lot of miles!

I'll be lucky to get in 1,000 on my upcoming ED trip!


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Parked right next to you on July 5th. Saw the scratch.  Beautiful car.



turpiwa said:


> Well. Drop off is done. Boo boo. 3,555 Miles and 25 days. I only did 10,000 miles per year on he lease but given I work away 6 months I think it should be fine. I only did 6,000 miles or so on my Mini in 16 months. Dropped it off with a little under ¼ tank.
> They Noted the lower bumper scratches and a minor luggage scratch on the top of the rear bumper.
> I'll add more posts re the F1 and other stuff I remember.
> View attachment 569390
> ...


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

mconley3 said:


> Parked right next to you on July 5th. Saw the scratch.  Beautiful car.


Thanks - I agree 
Hopefully no one else will see it there because it should now be gone


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

So are you back? Is the m3 everything and more?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

///M-Furby said:


> So are you back? Is the m3 everything and more?


Fantastic mate. Love the exhaust note ! 
How's yours going?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

So my car has been loaded onto Drive Green Highway and departed Bremerhaven yesterday. It will stop in Southhampton and then head to Brunswick due to arrive on 28th July


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> Hello there, how big is the ferry from Samso Island to mainland ?


Sorry Sean. Missed this. It was about 1 hour.


----------



## afisherunc (Oct 9, 2014)

turpiwa said:


> So my car has been loaded onto Drive Green Highway and departed Bremerhaven yesterday. It will stop in Southhampton and then head to Brunswick due to arrive on 28th July
> View attachment 570440


Which wait is worse, waiting to take delivery in Munich or waiting for US redelivery after you know what you're missing?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

afisherunc said:


> Which wait is worse, waiting to take delivery in Munich or waiting for US redelivery after you know what you're missing?


Well. At the moment I would say the wait for pickup. 
Although I only ordered in Feb - I have actually been waiting since early last year to place the order. 
Given I am off at work until the 9th Aug I wouldn't have been able to drive it anyway but it is still tough - hence, me going through the entire thread and editing and fixing spelling, formatting and grammar errors from phone postings


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

turpiwa said:


> Well not too much in terms of scenery photos today but 1st impressions are good.
> The torque is ridiculous. Pulls like a train. When you think you need to change down forget it - just put in the boot and away it goes.
> Made it to Rostock with plenty of time to spare only to make a rookie mistake. Decided to get the car washed just 2 minutes away from what the nav thought was the ferry terminal. Suffice to say heads the terminal only to find it was 11 k in the other direction. Got there just after the ferry sailed so a 2 hour wait.
> Many many open sections on this autobahn towards and particularly after Berlin. 4,500 is about 125 in 6th gear. Very comfortable at that speed for some good runs.
> ...


WOW that is freaking fantastic. The BEST way to break in a M3--head straight for the autobahn.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Well the car is on its way to the US - should be at Brunswick GA on the 28th July.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

turpiwa said:


> Well the car is on its way to the US - should be at Brunswick GA on the 28th July.
> View attachment 570709


That's is fast. Whatever happened to 8-10 weeks wait ?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> That's is fast. Whatever happened to 8-10 weeks wait ?


Well hopefully it won't be 8-10 weeks but it will have to close customs,go through VPC and get shipped get enough dealer after that.

How's your trip going?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

bayoucity said:


> That's is fast. Whatever happened to 8-10 weeks wait ?


They're building in an allowance for possible delays at so many different areas. What if your car is delayed four or five days leaving port? What if there is bad weather over the Atlantic that causes it to go out of its way? What if it is delayed at one of the previous ports waiting for a dock? What if your car is delayed for some reason clearing Customs here in the U.S.? What if the USDA singles it out for an agricultural inspection?

Eight to ten weeks is what they feel comfortable won't be over-promising. If they tell everybody six to seven weeks and then their car takes eight weeks they will be complaining about it in an online forum. If your car was a European Delivery, then it's probably going to unload at Brunswick, Georgia instead of Galveston, unless Galveston is set up to do Customs and Agricultural inspections? ED cars are not handled the same as regular new cars that are pre-cleared in Germany. You took delivery and drove the car before you turned it over for shipment. Who knows what you might have done to it? It's going to be inspected over here before it's allowed to enter this country.

Here's another possible way a car can be delayed. Do you guys remember the longshoremen's work slowdown that happened a year or so ago that delayed ships trying to enter through Port Hueneme? That was just a labor tactic on the part of the union during their new contract negotiations. Those things happen sometimes. Ships sat at anchor waiting to get in.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Ninong said:


> Here's another possible way a car can be delayed. Do you guys remember the longshoremen's work slowdown that happened a year or so ago that delayed ships trying to enter through Port Hueneme? That was just a labor tactic on the part of the union during their new contract negotiations. Those things happen sometimes. Ships sat at anchor waiting to get in.


Don't even mention that strike in this thread - you might jinx it


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

So the ship - Drive Green Highway - arrived in Baltimore today for a quick stop then onto Brunswick. Unfortunately after 3,500 miles there is a Stop Delivery (as we all know) on the diff for safety - would have liked to know that before I gave the girl a hiding in Europe with numerous 165 MPH runs! 
Fortunately though - they still have 2 weeks to get it sorted with my goal to pick up on the 12th August  Just give me the car and when you get the part I'll be happy to schedule it in.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, looks like my car is currently having the diff replaced and will be ready for pickup as per my previous hopes - the 11th August. I have it on good authority (there's a bit of a story to this - I'll elaborate later) and booked my flights today. Hope I haven't jinxed it, 
My son and I will pick it up from the dealer in Daytona Beach. So another little delivery trip. Here's the schedule
8/11 - Fly into Orlando and head to Daytona Beach and take re-delivery
8/12 - Spend the day at the beach in Daytona
8/13 - Spend the day at one of the water parks at Orlando - any suggestions welcome
8/14- 8/15 - Drive back to Houston. Maybe stop in Pensacola - TBD.

Excitement I'd kicking in- I have 5 days left at work n Egypt then head back home and leave the day after returning.


----------

